# B3 B4 pic thread



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

I know we dont see as much traffic as some of the others, but it might be cool to see how long we could keep this going. I'll start.


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

anything cool you might have.


----------



## SC_09iduA (Nov 13, 2009)

*Smooth Criminal*


----------



## JTG 1447 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pictures of My '95 90 qm*

Hey everyone, glad to see a thread like this started! Good idea! 
Unfortunately I still can't figure out how to post pictures on here correctly but if you like looking at pictures of 90's I have a bunch through this link: 

1995 AUDI 90 QUATTRO EXTERIOR PICTURES HERE: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624670511036/

and LOTS OF INTERIOR SHOTS HERE (including the custom work i did on the wood inlays a couple months back):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624545874937/


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

awesome color combo. I use photobucket and put the direct link of the image into the insert image pop-up. not sure about flickr though.


----------



## JTG 1447 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! And if that's the case I may have to switch to photobucket.. And in regards to the color combo, I love the interior now that I did that custom work, and its a really nice exterior color but it has a couple rust spots on it and the roof has some heavy sun damage, not to mention the minor scratches all over her from before I owned it, so I was thinking about going in on some gloss black paint with a buddy of mine who is painting his Chevy Avalanche in the next few months because there's a price break for a larger amount.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha Just so happened i was taking pics of my 90 today anyway ! Needs some body work.. but its a great car ! New grill and Clear corners on the way !



















And my old Coupe... i miss it... so much i want another one... But the Wife approves... as she would be getting the 90 :screwy:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

taken @ h2o. not my car.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

my old car(s)


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## JTG 1447 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is great, keep this thread going guys! (bump)


----------



## rs4tech (Apr 8, 2010)

My 1991 80 quattro 

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g...0/Show Photos&pic=097.jpg&start=&dispsize=600


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Another of my old Coupe


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

heres mine again at the Lake Superior Pro rally last year. comeing up in two weeks, I highly recomend going if you can.









some other Quattro's seen at this event.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

9 years ago.










now


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

indeed very nice, and this alpine white is very rare too


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

love that coupe :thumbup:


----------



## 95ninety (Nov 2, 2007)

skota said:


> heres mine again at the Lake Superior Pro rally last year. comeing up in two weeks, I highly recomend going if you can.



Hey, were you there with your girlfriend and parents last year? I think i was oogling your car with a buddy of mine and you walked up. If it was you it was super clean!

I'm heading up this year and am finally bringing my own car



















I almost have the same picture ha


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

ya man, that was me. Cant wait to see your car in person. Looks very nice!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

95ninety said:


>



Damn ! Liking winter mode !


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Pic from last winter of the 90 ... no longer have the winer speedline setup  . Sold them with a 4000. But going with 14" 16 Spokes with 195/60R14 Hankook I-Pikes ! Should be a good grippy setup !










Also looking to get some Hella Fogs and Thule Roof racks and fairing


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

My '91 with Type A's:










...with Enkei RS's:


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

and now my not so pretty b3 lol 

























most recent.


----------



## Kliminati456 (Mar 4, 2010)

*My 1990 Lago Coupe couple pix*


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

and now my not so pretty b3 lol 

























most recent. 























[/QUOTE] 

I like it man !!!!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

It's pretty rough, but here's mine at H2O with saltwater and sand all over it:


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice guys, Alny more pics of your car with type c's? I used to have a set of those on a Corrado.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

apavlov said:


> It's pretty rough, but here's mine at H2O with saltwater and sand all over it:


 what kinda wheels are you on? diggin this.


----------



## blitz_bunny (May 22, 2006)

As stated above.. Borbet Type C's


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

Yep, type C's in 16x7.5. Sorry no other pics, at not since I lowered it so. 

Here it is not as lowered, and slightly larger tires.


----------



## 95ninety (Nov 2, 2007)

These are type c replicas painted black that are also 16x7.5. The spokes are a little skinnier.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Kamei Grill... no badge... but i put my quattro badge on... i dig it !


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

nice, think I'd paint that radiator suport black. :thumbup:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

skota said:


> nice, think I'd paint that radiator suport black. :thumbup:


 yeah,next on my list


----------



## bdub116 (May 12, 2006)

rainy day shot, here she is tho.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

another oldie:


----------



## VTVWMAN (May 11, 2005)

90quattrocoupe said:


> 9 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is f#$%ing SICK!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)

90quattrocoupe said:


> 9 years ago.
> 
> 
> now


nice progess 90quattrocoupe like that front bumper.


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Oh ya .. thats mad sweet


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow any chance you could send me a hi-res of this?


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

90 cq till i killed it


----------



## VR7 (Apr 3, 2007)

never thought i'd own one of these, but my 944 died, i needed something AWD for winter, and got it at a price i couldn't refuse. 

i'm entirely new to Audi's and Coupe Quattro's in particular so if any of you guys have any tips, advice, or important information, i would appreciate a PM! especially any Ontario guys who might have info on where i can go for parts/aftermarket. 

so without further ado, here's my multi-colour POS. previous owner had just done B4 hood swap and didn't get a chance to paint before he was forced to sell. car had apparently been in a minor fender bender so the lightly damaged driver's side fender and bumper were also replaced from the same donor car. 

also please excuse the terrible picture quality as the camera on my blackberry is currently the only camera i have lol. :thumbdown: 

the day i picked her up: 









as she looks now (removed the clear corners and replaced the OEM orange. looks way better IMO.)


----------



## Dandubz94 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mine*


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is one of my coupes, cleaned it up to sell it, I have a buyer so this is also a farewell


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

My coupe





































With my brothers 165 Celica all-trac


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

Love the dohnut pic, I want your wheels.


----------



## DieselLove (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful car. 
What suspension are you running? I'm liking the ride height.


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

skota said:


> Love the dohnut pic, I want your wheels.


Thanks. They're my favorite wheel! I have a set for my DD as well


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

DieselLove said:


> What suspension are you running? I'm liking the ride height.


Thanks!

I ordered some B&G lowering springs and Koni yellows shortly after getting the car. When I installed them the fronts were resting on the bump stops and the rear had the normal 1.5 drop or so. I called them up and they said I had the wrong front springs and they would send out the right ones. They sent me another pair of the rear springs, called them back up and got a refund. I figured I would swap the fronts and rears and that is what you see. Not ideal. I have some Intrax springs that need to go on though.


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Puttin' these ole ones up here, in honor of my B4. She is sittin' in my garage awaitin an AEB swap. Some dayy...some day..





































Beautiful cars everyone! :beer:


----------



## Geriet (Nov 8, 2010)

*My Cars*

My car to use every day:

92er Avant

























And my Caby with my Coupe quattro:


























And my Urq20V:

















B.R.

Geriet


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

can u post a closer pic about the head light?

what kind of head light is that?
thank you!

i love this car


----------



## Geriet (Nov 8, 2010)

varia said:


> can u post a closer pic about the head light?
> 
> what kind of head light is that?
> thank you!
> ...



What do you think? What a Car?


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

what kind of headlight is this?


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty sure they are just depo's with the parts that surround the reflector painted black.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

Audi90sportQ said:


>


what size wheels? the rear looks pretty damn flush.


----------



## MDubber48 (Apr 9, 2009)

Audi90sportQ said:


> Puttin' these ole ones up here, in honor of my B4. She is sittin' in my garage awaitin an AEB swap. Some dayy...some day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want both of these cars!!! saw the b5 s4 t H2oi, omg i want it. Inspires me to get a CQ and S2 it out and make it raw..my future project


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

Geriet said:


> My car to use every day:
> 
> 92er Avant
> 
> ...


nice collection you have there


----------



## Audi90sportQ (Nov 28, 2007)

Lights are just U.S spec, Inners painted black, smoked corners..lame. Looking for 1 piece's soon. 

Thanks for all the comments! The rear wheels are 17x9 ET 19. eace:


----------



## Keven.Uibo (Nov 19, 2010)

good.








Thats my B4. Soon i get audi coupe pumber, then you see new pictures
I have plenty of b4 pictures, i will upload them.


Sorry, whwn i make some grammar or what ever mistakes, my english isnt so


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Keven.Uibo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## AudictedinJA (Jun 21, 2009)

*My coupe*


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

Dan McBoost said:


>


im in love, again


----------



## Scrapiron (Nov 29, 2010)

*93 b4*










it's been since updated since this pic was taken with clear corners and tinted windows. All I have left is Euro headlights and then begin on the airide sometime this winter.


----------



## chopped liver (May 30, 2010)

oh i guess....


----------



## kurvavw (Sep 25, 2008)

My coupe. enjoy.


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

Tiss the season!


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

Your car looks so fuggin good with those wheels and big slicks on there!


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

1slo5.0 said:


> it's been since updated since this pic was taken with clear corners and tinted windows. All I have left is Euro headlights and then begin on the airide sometime this winter.


 higher res? 

and whats your suspension set up?


----------



## amjp23 (Apr 22, 2010)

*got a question*

where can i get those tail lights?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

very nice :snowcool:


----------



## amjp23 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Euro tail lights*

Where can I get euro tail lights with the plate tub please help lol


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

amjp23 said:


> Where can I get euro tail lights with the plate tub please help lol


 I got mine through Europrice many moons ago.


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

I got mine off of some random dude in Germany on audifans. Check out ebay.co.uk, and ask sellers if they will ship stateside. audibits2 is a pretty well known "exporter".


----------



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

Here's mine which is for sale in the classifieds...


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

nice, real nice.:thumbup:


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Stevecat (May 15, 2011)

*.*

Hey everyone from England
First post here and wanted to show you one unbelievably rare colour B4

OK,this is my last Coupe.A 2.6 V6 in LY6G Vanillegelb (called Lime Pastel in the UK).This is one of only six the UK were sent.



















and I've just gone back to another.To battle the UK fuel prices this ones the 2.0 16v
More of this one next week after a proper paint correction and fresh detail..



















Steve:thumbup:


----------



## mikekisss (Feb 27, 2009)

*Wow. a lot of nice audis*

Heres mine...




























Please excuse the missing center caps.


----------



## slammedgolf315 (Jan 26, 2010)

ik ik im a vw guy but really make me miss my old 90 a80 awd :'( blew her up did a good job tho pushed 3 rods outta 5 and messed up the head pretty good


----------



## CarverGeeker (Jun 12, 2011)

mhc303 said:


>


What roof rack is this? Where did you get it? It looks awesome.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ its a yakima rack for a 1993 corolla i heated and modified the perches for the bars and the fairing is a old school one that i found in a trash can


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

I want your wheels.


----------



## antisparkplug (Jun 13, 2011)

such good looking cars!!! if anyone's looking to sell their 20V coupe with quattro, let me know  I reallllyyyyy want one.


----------



## CarverGeeker (Jun 12, 2011)

*Congrats*



mhc303 said:


>


Dude, I just saw this picture in EuroTuner! Congrats on getting it in there!


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

keep the pics coming!


----------



## JEMO360 (Jan 16, 2011)

*heres my before i just got it and im gonna start making it nice*

























i cant wait to make it look nice. i start tomorrow with a cleanup paintjob, powder coating soon then lowering


----------



## Arpee (Mar 20, 2009)

mikekisss said:


> Heres mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*What suspenssion ste-up?*


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Here are a few....................................*


----------



## ivan80b4 (Oct 11, 2011)

My Audi 80 b4 94.
Look 2010
























Look 2011


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine, as of a few weeks ago


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

havnt seen your car around for a while, looks great!! I would love to find a clean b4 like that with the body work already done... i would throw rs2 suspension on that and a nice 20vt... i'd be a very happy man!


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> havnt seen your car around for a while, looks great!! I would love to find a clean b4 like that with the body work already done... i would throw rs2 suspension on that and a nice 20vt... i'd be a very happy man!


HH, yeah, it's been a while since i've posted here. i lurk occasionally. the 90 is still kicking though


----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

Picture of my car from previous owner









My car when I brought it home









My car now!


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

PitViper said:


> Mine, as of a few weeks ago




perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

agreed


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

*B3 80q project car*

I picked up this '91 80q about 6 months ago in plans of a DD. Now plans have changed. By H2O 2012 this will look, sound, and feel a whole lot different.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## ymracinginc (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Jeremy Sawatzky (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Just bought this the other day.


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

*CLEAN!*

WOW that has to be the cleanest B3 i have ever seen Rcmafia.:thumbup: Great snag on that one. What size are those tires? They look huge


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks man. You'll probably be a bit mad to learn that I got it for $700:laugh: Its going on 198k miles and has its dents and dings. Pictures help her out a lot as the paint is very tornado pink in areas. Also the tires are 205 60 r15's. I have a set of bbs's for it though and can't decide which ones I wanna keep.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

mhc303 said:


>


Awesome pic !


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow...so glad i scrolled through this thread. Car shopping and a 95 90 quattro sport is for sale in my area. its funny i had every intention of leaving the VAG scene, before i saw this


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

Jeremy, your car is awesome, nice camera work too!


----------



## simplicit (Oct 7, 2003)

Thenish: 

















Nowish:


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

very very nice, how are folks getting these euro bumpers?


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

I miss my old 90 so much


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

keep it going


----------



## Mandrigues (Mar 10, 2012)

My 1994 Audi 90 Quattro








s


































---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?14witf


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Haha welcome! Those are my old wheels you have on your car.


----------



## Mandrigues (Mar 10, 2012)

I wanna black em out 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?oi3wre


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

are you in southern utah or where are you at??


----------



## Mandrigues (Mar 10, 2012)

Ya southern Utah ..you?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kiwbby


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

Some shots from this weekend i took , 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...576432659_1801358180_1488375_1737446261_n.jpg cell phone pick i took this morning of my friends 90


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

95 90Q with some goodies


----------



## @ndy (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Just signed up. I'm Andy from the UK and this is my 80.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet!


----------



## Tom FTW (Feb 22, 2010)

A new challenger appears


----------



## espressomac (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeremy Sawatzky said:


>


 Great pics Jeremy. I mean, there are a bunch of great ones in the thread, but I especially liked the contrast of the red and green in yours. Good photo angles as well.


----------



## espressomac (Jan 29, 2008)

*B4 Cabriolet (1997) Photo Book*

Well it took three models, three photographers, three photo shoots, and the post processing of thousands of photos but I finally finished my photo book project of my Cabriolet. I won't post all of those photos but I did create a slide show of the book, and here are some of those pages: 


















































































The whole slideshow, for those who are interested is here: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629779597466/show/


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

very nice shots and hot chicks
i wonder why they don't make those bodies anymore?!


----------



## skota (Jan 30, 2003)

espressomac said:


> Well it took three models, three photographers, three photo shoots, and the post processing of thousands of photos but I finally finished my photo book project of my Cabriolet. I won't post all of those photos but I did create a slide show of the book, and here are some of those pages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never reply with a quote, but Bravo, maybe my favorite post ever, thanks


----------



## espressomac (Jan 29, 2008)

skota,

Thank you. I take it as high praise indeed. I'll take credit for the idea, but it was clearly a team effort and I'll pass along your comment which I'm sure will be much appreciated. Again, thanks.

Now, onto the next book...


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

IMG_2540 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr 

 
IMG_2563 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr 

 
IMG_2564 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr 

I forgot i saw this car at a euro bbq months back


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

mine


----------



## Dandubz94 (Oct 12, 2005)

SmokeTheRear said:


> IMG_2540 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2563 by M.M Photography2012, on Flickr
> ...


 
that's mine


----------



## Jersey90TQ (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

My CQ:


----------



## Got2bGT (Sep 12, 2009)

Mine


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

Just got this a month or so ago, fairly stock for now
I think it still looks pretty damn good for 300K









and a crappy cell shot


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## sibidisah (May 31, 2012)




----------



## 4444cfed (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is my 90cs. I am selling it this week and will miss it when it's gone.


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

I did a dumb thing with winter wheels, thought I'd share


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

chopped


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

A few of my 80 quattro. I'm debating on whether or not I want to keep it though. Maybe someone can talk some sense into me:laugh:


----------



## Got2bGT (Sep 12, 2009)

you've driven it in snow, what more sense could you need :laugh:


----------



## BelgiumArmy (Jan 3, 2013)

My ride, 1990 Audi 90 2.3e (US version) in live in Belgium..
The Audi come from Halifax ( i don't know where that is?)



















He is 4cm lowered. :laugh:


----------



## B5//S4 (May 13, 2010)

my 1 owner B3 90


----------



## kimbrevik (Jan 8, 2013)

*91' Audi 80 Quattro*










This is mine as seen last summer. It's a 2.0 16v Quattro. It's currently parked in my garage without engine, and with an unpainted Coupe bumper. The engine are as we speak at a local builder, and getting a total rebuild, with aim on around 280 N/A hp.


----------



## imdstig (Jul 24, 2008)

My project 1990 Audi CQ Bamboo Metallic


----------



## MichiQM (Nov 3, 2012)

My German Audi 90 quattro:


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

*Sweet*

What year is this^, I need to post mine in here!


----------



## MichiQM (Nov 3, 2012)

It´s a 1989er.


----------



## Low-Life Luke (Mar 9, 2013)

Dan McBoost said:


> \


is that a B4 in the front with the blue windshield tint? its perfect. i love the black with the white rub-strips, thats the same look i'm hoping to end up with eventually


----------



## SlamedCab (Jan 17, 2003)

can someone post a pic if i send a photo?


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

B5//S4 said:


> my 1 owner B3 90


 thats super clean! 
very nice!


----------



## jbrentd (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's my project CQ. Still has a ways to go, but getting there.


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Some action shots of mine


----------



## Ldubtdubjdub (May 1, 2013)




----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

correct me if i am wrong but it looks like some of you are using 4cyl instead of the 5cyl for their turbo set ups can some elaborate for me please


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

or are people putting 1.8T blocks in


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

Some have swapped in 1.8t's, others have turboed the factory 4 cylinder.


----------



## Kyzyl (Jan 30, 2011)

My coupe! Just got the engine rebuilt, needs bodywork.


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*Sneak peak*

_Here is a sneak peak on my B4 Cabrio with Porsche Cup rims. More to come if someone is intrested?_


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

i just consolidated to one garage


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Ldubtdubjdub said:


>


Best paint combo of a 80 typ 89er! Grey metallic and unpainted bumpers = :heart:
Any more pictures of this?


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

I swear there is a coupe in this photo.


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

Low-Life Luke said:


> is that a B4 in the front with the blue windshield tint? its perfect. i love the black with the white rub-strips, thats the same look i'm hoping to end up with eventually


No, that is my PFL D2 A8 (the white coupe was sold and totalled (video below) and the melange A8 was traded in on my new D3).


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*Some more pics of my B4 Cabrio with Porsche Cup rims.*


----------



## mottige jef (Aug 8, 2013)

*b3 pics*










an '89 1.8e with red koni & 2.5 inch lower.


----------



## flailhyena (May 2, 2011)

My 1989 B3 90q after a wash.


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

Soon...


----------



## mottige jef (Aug 8, 2013)

now with 195/50/15 enzo rims


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

My coupe in great company:


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*My cabrio*

My Cabrio in good company.


----------



## pete's_tdi (Nov 1, 2009)

*wish i still had it*

a lot of money went to that car
all i have left is the memories...


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*Nice!*



pete's_tdi said:


> a lot of money went to that car
> all i have left is the memories...


Damn what a nice car! How about the RS4 badges? Something with the engine?


----------



## pete's_tdi (Nov 1, 2009)

It was supercharged and had 100 shot nitrous on it. It was fast enough !! Lol. But one thing it was a head turner for sure


----------



## Maury84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello guys .

This is my audi 80 2.0e 16v quattro 140 cv .


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

I have yet to see another Europa Blue,

I really miss mine


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

new b4 back on the road:


----------



## Maury84 (Jan 9, 2014)

The front bumper is of 'audi 80 competition? 

i like , more pics ?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Maury84 said:


> The front bumper is of 'audi 80 competition?
> 
> i like , more pics ?


si, eccole


----------



## CSWMK3 (Sep 6, 2012)

My very stock not so cool 80q . Still my baby


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

I feel you may be mistaken


----------



## CSWMK3 (Sep 6, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## CSWMK3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Aaand the rear, this time not of my gli.


----------



## Maury84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> si, eccole




Not bad mate ! :thumbup:


With the bumper painted like the car would be the top . 

Imho naturally ! 




Someone needs a spoiler for Audi 80 b4?


----------



## vwaudi916 (May 31, 2004)

1990 20v Quattro... Picked it up a few months ago, it was sitting for a while so it needs some work but it ran good enough to play in the snow a few times this winter.


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*My new ride*

My new ride to the left. Audi S2 quattro Avant 1993 2,2 litre turbo 230hp.
The one on the right is a Cabriolet 2,3E 1992.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

^^ can't wait till we can legally import S2 Avants into the USA!

Here is a more current one of my car:


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> ^^ can't wait till we can legally import S2 Avants into the USA!
> 
> Here is a more current one of my car:


Is it a S2 Limo you got there?
Your inbox is full by the way.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Putteliten said:


> Is it a S2 Limo you got there?
> Your inbox is full by the way.


It is an Audi 90. Sadly in the USA we did not get any S2s. I did install an S2 front bumper, S2 style hubs, KW coilovers, but the engine is actually a 1.8t with a k04 turbo

This is what the car looked like stock:










and now:










Engine Bay, i tried to make it look like Audi put it in there:


----------



## Audi 90q Usa in Russia (Apr 30, 2015)

*usa searches bempera Audi 90*

Hello everyone .
as you all understand I'm Russian , and I have 90 Audi usa, .in Russia are very few 10 pieces maximum.
Therefore, such parts as the front or rear bumper not find vozmozhno.Vot and came to you for help . I'm finding the front bumperэ


----------



## Audi 90q Usa in Russia (Apr 30, 2015)

*there she is*

She told me to get it half alive right now, I have put all efforts into it, to Recover .
had a strong accident on the passenger side had a bit of cut =))


----------



## Bbmossms (Sep 7, 2014)

*My 90 S 20vt swapping soon to be done*


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*New rims*

New rims on my S2 and the RS2 rear bumper i mounted. Not painted at the moment, as you can see.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice


----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*Thanks. *



90quattrocoupe said:


> Nice


Thanks.


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

Big: 
http://gallery.mcboost.com/albums/userpics...G_6127-1920.JPG


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## Putteliten (Jan 3, 2013)

*Nice!*



Mcstiff said:


>


Nice car you got there!


----------



## _rouse_ (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey got a quick question! Will the turbo and its components from an 1990 Audi 200 turbo swap over to a 1988 90 Quattro? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

_rouse_ said:


> Hey got a quick question! Will the turbo and its components from an 1990 Audi 200 turbo swap over to a 1988 90 Quattro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes and no. while they will, you a really should just take the whole engine and harness and ecu and swap them over. different engine internals.


----------



## _rouse_ (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey guys where's the best place to find parts for these cars?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## @ndy (May 16, 2012)




----------



## _rouse_ (Apr 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

My '91 20V with the winter wheels on.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

*audi 80 b3 2.0*

Hello people! I'm new here. I'm from Holland. I see great pictures off even greater cars. I drive a 1988 Audi 80 2.0 b3. I hope to post more messages here often. When I can I will post pics off my cars. Thank you in advance.


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

A shot of the new tail light setup. Not sure I like it is enough to try my hand at modifying a bumper though...


----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

Great car! I like the lights and the wheels are great also!!


----------



## _rouse_ (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks great!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzleur (Jan 31, 2008)

*my cabri coupe*

:banghead::screwy:







wheels require refurb.. throttle body at garage being bored out"MANCE" 2.8 copy lol







might raise front 1" ??


----------



## Maury84 (Jan 9, 2014)

@ndy said:


>




More pics please


----------



## I5 Speed (Sep 18, 2016)

Mcstiff said:


>


This is a very nice car! Are those oz wheels?


----------



## gabriel.moraes.5680 (Oct 6, 2016)

Enviado de meu XT1033 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

I5 Speed said:


> This is a very nice car! Are those oz wheels?


Thanks, yes OZ wheels.


----------



## Arnukasm (Jan 29, 2017)

*New Genuine HELLA AUDI B3 80 90 Front Grille With Fog Lights*

Hello Im selling brand new Hella Front Grills with fog lights. 
100 euros or best offer.
I can ship worldwide.

contact me on private message or [email protected]


----------

